# Kennel "Оcharovanie"



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there an English version of your website?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what beautiful dogs!!! My favorite one is "Elana Charm Amber Lady" she is the same color as Molly!
Also the red male "Charm Zlatozar" is a spectacular color red!


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle,Unfortunately, this is an old site. With the new English version currently in development.This links to a page in FB breeders kennel. (facebook links removed by moderator)

MollyMuiMa,thank you from the owners of the kennel. I myself too in awe of their poodles.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Now there is a kennel for sale of two girls toy poodle and two boys toy poodle miniature apricot color.Age 3 months and 4 months.

(Photos removed by moderator - requests can be made via private message to have photos sent to email individually if desired. The Poodle Forum is not a sales tool and the rules state that no commercial posts will be allowed)


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

More photos of Dog Kennel
OCHAROVANIE ELANA YANTARNAYA LEDI)

CHAROVANIE RENDGERI RUBINOVY BLESK

OCHAROVANIE ZLATOZAR

Golden Queen v.d. Bockhoh

OCHAROVANIE ULAN VESELY


----------

